# It's Dolly Day!



## angelpixie

Happy Birthday, Dolly!

(for those folks in LAD who don't frequent Social)





































(Ooops, wrong Dolly!  )


----------



## Jellybeans

:birthday::birthday::birthday::bounce::toast::yay::absolut:Happy birthday, Dolly Doll!


----------



## GTdad

Happy Birthday, you cherry-popper.

Many happy returns.

So, you're like, what? 31? 32?


----------



## Dollystanford

Oh GTDad - I'm 38 ha ha bless you


----------



## Dollystanford

Oh Jensen Ackles <3


----------

